# Sillo Socks Flyers storage/transport ideas



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey guys. I am new to snows and working on getting a decent spread this off season.

Just got my sillo socks flyers a week ago; played with them a little this weekend. They look awesome.

How do you guys store them in the trailer safely without completely disassembling them everytime? I have a few ideas brewing, but I would like to hear some alternatives...I'm sure a lot of you have good systems.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Joe we have a shelf in the trailer where we store 10-20 flyers, we just lay them on top of one another. If we cant drive into the field we put them in a large contractor garbage bag and can carry 10 or so in each bag.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I have a rubber maid tub that I put mine in, I remove the rod out of them to store them. It does take a few minutes to slid the rod into them in the morning but they are nicely protected and look great. 
These are the best flyers on the market. The realism is as good as it gets.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I was thinking along the lines of either a plastic tote/flat box type deal or a built in shelf. I know I won't want to deal with the wing rods every morning. At the same time, I like to treat decoys with a decent amount of care.

Pretty pumped to hunt behind these things next fall in Sask.

Currently I have four flyers to add to like 300 socks. Along with my buddies and a few more additions of my own, we hope to be at 500-600 socks. I realize everything is relative to cicumstances. However, for a spread in the 500-600 range, what is the amount of flyers that you guys are getting good results from?

Jim mentioned 10-20. Is that a common number?


----------



## Canuk (Oct 12, 2003)

brobones said:


> I have a rubber maid tub that I put mine in, I remove the rod out of them to store them. It does take a few minutes to slid the rod into them in the morning but they are nicely protected and look great.
> These are the best flyers on the market. The realism is as good as it gets.


how many can you put in one tub?

by the way Reg, i'm working on another contract for the fall. If all goes well i'll contact you. Should be a good one.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Canuk, I can get 4 flyers in the tub along with 6 speakers. The tub is about, 30" long 14" wide and 16" deep. I take the rods for the wings and put them where I store my flags, then assemble them in the field.

Sounds good Canuck I would like to help you out...Bro


----------



## moyak (Aug 12, 2005)

Reg I've got the same problem ......with my flyers (12), but I do'nt want to take the rods apart evry time , so I've put them in a hockey bag and they stand it till now with some extra care in the field..........

Forgot to tell you : last friday went out again and we killed another 39 .......

Now it's over for good !


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice way to finish off the spring season and a great way to start off the 2007 season Moyak...
:beer:


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

WE have the Canada and blue flyers ready now.

We also have developed a way to breakdown the wings into 2 parts they assemble in seconds and the rods are permanently attached. You can easily fit a dozen into a rubermaid tub.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I forgot to add that I will have kits available to convert and existing flyer into the knockdown version.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Those look really nice, great job!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

has there been any talk or interest about making a mallard?
The blues look awesome!


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mallards shoudl be ready in a couple of weeks Same detail as the blues and Canadas


----------

